
Ask HN: Highest end job search (outside of bay area) - throwaway_anonX
I am a very well compensated and skilled developer in one of the hot fields of tech. I am in good standing and fairly senior at my current job. I am also somewhat well known in the field.<p>I&#x27;d like to move out of the bay area to a specific location for family reasons. I want to come back to NorCal one day, but I will have to move to another city in the next year. I&#x27;d rather stay here for professional and personal reasons. However, it does not look like that will be the best for my family.<p>Assuming I can&#x27;t become remote at my current job (I&#x27;d like to get an outside offer before bringing this up), what are my best options? Are million per year compensation unheard of outside of the bay area, NYC, Seattle? The city I am moving to probably does not have good compensation for tech. I will also like a job close to a specific suburb for family reasons. I&#x27;d be looking for a job in tech or finance (hedge funds more than HFT).<p>EDIT: I realized starting my own firm&#x2F;business would be an option. I&#x27;ll be considering this along with more traditional roles.
======
11thEarlOfMar
If you own a home in the Bay Area and move elsewhere, consider keeping it and
renting it for income. Hire a property manager. Use the income to pay the
mortgage on the new place.

If you're gone for 10 years, you may find that buying back in at your current
home size & location is prohibitively expensive. You most likely won't see the
same appreciation in absolute dollar terms in other parts of the country.

~~~
throwaway_anonX
I don't have any property in the bay area. I do not have any aspirations
buying a property in the bay area. I wouldn't be losing too much moving.

------
jppope
Sorry I don't believe this question for a second.

If in fact you are making that much money you are 100% specialized, which
means you also know who can afford to hire you, and you know who needs what
you have to offer. And even if I'm wrong...you're still getting hounded by
recruiters from those companies.

...But to answer your question, yes people in NYC, LA, and Seattle can make
that much.

